# Plants? AND soil i need advice



## Jamjumba (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay hi im new to planted tanks i have very good lighting im not here to talk about that im talking about how to get one started what can of soil or dirt or whatever should i put under my gravel i might put iron rich clay in to if my parents have it i might also get this Beginner's Planted Aquarium Combo - D's Killer Planted Combos - AquaticJungles.com
is it worth it and does this sound like a good plan can i pull off growing magnificent plants by doing all this and anytips?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

1) I would buy plants from the swap/shop here rather than that web page. Summer, Bev (Majerah1) and Susan (Susankat) will often fill up a box of plants they were getting ready to thin out at a better price than you'll find elsewhere. You'll have to talk to them, but it's a great way to start out.
2) I have dirt tanks, gravel tanks, sand tanks, tanks with and without CO2, even one with roughly kitty litter. All of them grow plants. While there are some perks to dirt, it is much harder to work with. Sand is an easy way to start. Eco-complete has been well reviewed by others, but I have't used it myself. Kitty litter (non-clumping unscented) is chemically equivalent to eco-complete, but weighs less so planting is a bit trickier. With sand and a couple root tabs (Seachem Fluorish tabs, or home-made ones on here) and low lighting you can build some very impressive planted tanks.
3) I've said it many times, and I'll say it again here, while there is a minimum amount of light needed (right around 1 T-8 bulb ~10 inches), it's far easier to have too much light (hours and intensity) than not enough. My low tech tanks seem to do best with a two bulb T8 fixture ~18 inches above the tank. The red plants don't do great (this is true for most low tech situations) but the green ones do wonderfully.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

One of my tanks if plain gravel and the other is plain gravel mixed with Eco Complete. Both tanks are heavily planted and the plants are doing great in both of them. (I also use root tabs, dry ferts and home made CO2 on both tanks.) You don't necessarily need "special" substrate, but if you want to put some in, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

That site is selling you plants for more than what they're worth from a not-so-great source; and the "guide" supposedly worth the most in the kit, could easily be done without by a few google searches on how to start a planted tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How big is the tank? I agree with using plants from people on here or places like Aquabid. IMHO, the main thing that matters about the substrate is it being loose enough for the roots to go through freely. That can be many types of stuff. The only thing that is not good is large pebble-like gravel.


----------



## i4yue (Jul 5, 2010)

i wouldnt recommend buying plants from there
1. its dam expensive
2. its grown in a hosh bosh dirt mixture and i can assure that the plants will prob melt because your water is much different than his. 
3. its dam expensive. 

secondly about what type of dirt to use, im currently running 1 parts organic potting soil with 3 or even 4 parts peat. with peat if you decide to pull plants for what ever reason its much easier to filter because the particle size of peat is quite big compared to dirt. 
i4yue's channel - YouTube

threw a few osmacote pellets under the vals and swords to help kick start them when i first set up the tank. no co2, medium light, rarely dose ferts but im getting ready to start dosing dry ferts when i get my new plants in =)


----------

